# Strippers and things.......



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok so i just wrapped up my Friday turn the female cichlids into strippers :twisted: and heres what i got tonight; 


13 free swimming Pundimillia Nyereri
40 belly bumper Pundimillia Nyereri
70 Pumdimillia Blue Bar "Hippo Point"

Man i love working with C,A,R,E,S, fish!


So its :hbd: little :fish: :hi: to the wild world of Arch Aquatics!

EDIT: and the pepper corys are laying yet again and the long finned peppers


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

This female is amazing with over a 4" wing span!










Just great fins, can't wait till she pops!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is an EXTREME close up of some pepper eggs that are due to hatch tonight










These eggs are about 1 millimeter in size but you can see the fry's eye and heart if ya look closely.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Whoa, I have never seen a longfin cory before! She's awesome!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

ive never seen a pet store in my area with fancy cories, but i always thought they were cool, how much do they cost?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. Looks like something completely different from a cory.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

They are a bit on the "different" list but wonderful and something that makes people stop and look twice

We have some fry growing out but they will not be ready for a few months yet

these are not nearly as prolific as other corys


----------

